# Joints for box with 3/8" stock



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm making a charging station for a phone, tablet, etc. The bottom is essentially a box which houses the multiple outlet the devices plug into. The top of the box is removable. I am using 3/8" stock for all the pieces. What I'm struggling with is how to join the sides and the bottom to each other. Seems too thin for either a straight up glue joint or dowels (or biscuits though I don't own the tool). I'm open to any suggestions…..


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Miter and glue should hold. When you miter it the glue surface will increase. Box joints would be great but I have no experience with them though I need to and want to. Good luck.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Finger joints, box joints, dovetails, lock rabbets, glued mitre, splined miters, etc. Anything you want.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dado for the bottom, miter the corners. If the bottom is solid, leave it unglued. If it's ply, glue it.
If you are concerned about the corners, (I would be) put couple splines in them after the box is built.
Similar to the picture but imagine the frame is a box.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

everything jmartel said. Also, you could do a pinned rabbit, (or pinned dovetailed rabbit) if you can find small dowels. Lee Valley sells them.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, some interesting and great ideas. Never tried any of these but if I can get past my fear of screwing it up they should be fun to try something new. Thanks.


----------

